# Kitty's First Picture



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

In responding to the thread “The first thing you ever saw of your cat”, I noted the first thing I saw of my girls was their picture. That made me think how I’d love to see some “kitty first pictures”. So, how about posting the first picture you saw or took of your little ones. Below are the first pictures I saw of my girls.

Muffin…this picture was sent to me by the breeder: 











Abby…this picture was posted on kijiji. 











Love to see your first pictures!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Really cute girls!

I don't have any cute kitten pictures because I didn't get them until they were older.

Here is the first picture of Teddy and me. This was about 3 years ago. Oh goodness, I'm glad I've lost weight since then.









Here is the first picture I got of Leo.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Ours were adults too but I have the first pictures we took of them!!

Sinatra hiding his face from me:










Nutmeg being a doll:









This is Sinatra's second picture, since he was hiding his face in his first one:










Sorry about the quality, they were all from a cell phone.



Muffin looks so different!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

/squeeeeee @ Nutmeg. She is *so* adorable!

I took this about an hour after we got home from the shelter.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I expect many of the kitty first pictures will be of the cats when they're older. But I find looking back at their first picture and remembering all the things that have passed since then brings back nice memories.

Rae: They're handsome fellows! Teddy looks like he wants to attack something on the floor, while Leo's ready to pounce on something on the wall. BTW, if you've lost weight since that picture, you must be really skinny now!

Becky: Nutmeg looks so adorable in that picture. Sinatra was camera shy, but he got over his shyness in the second picture...he has such pretty eyes. My girls also love to play with empty toilet rolls. You're right, Muffs looks different now. She has darkened a lot in color since she was a baby, but she still has the same sweet, gentle disposition.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww Susan~! They were so cute!!

Here's a picture when Francis and Vinnie first came home.









Francis. He still had a little bit of a kitten face.









And this is cute little Vinnie!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Susan said:


> Rae: They're handsome fellows! Teddy looks like he wants to attack something on the floor, while Leo's ready to pounce on something on the wall. BTW, if you've lost weight since that picture, you must be really skinny now!


The Boys thank you! Nah, I had been trying to take a picture of him for a half hour and he was like "Put me down and stop flashing that thing in my face" This was actually one of the next pictures we got of him. I swear he is saying "Get that friggin camera out of my face!"









Thanks, I'm down about 30lbs from that picture and I'm still just this side of 200lbs, I still have another 25-30lbs I could stand to lose. Of course, it doesn't hurt that I'm 6'1".


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Susan - OH MY GOODNESS!!!! I can see why you chose them. So much cute fluffiness, I can't even handle it...

We've only had our kittens for 2.5 months, so although they're bigger and a couple pounds heavier, they don't look too much different in our "first" pictures.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Susan and Krissy, Nutmeg thanks you!! She IS as soft as she looks in that picture, even though her old owners fed her crap and never brushed her once!!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

raecarrow said:


> I swear he is saying "Get that friggin camera out of my face!"


LOL! I see what you mean...if looks could kill, you'd be in trouble.

konstargirl: Frances and Vinnie are sweet. If Vinnie is anything like Abby, she would have been inside that box a few seconds after the picture was taken. 

yellowdaisies: Thanks...it was definitely love at first sight, but even more so when I saw them in person (in cat?)!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^You spell "Francis" wrong. lol It's okay. 

Oh Vinnie is more submissive than Francis. He might get along with her or any cat that is a bit submissive or not as a frisky cat, but he like Francis too. Basically he likes any cat.

@Becky: Cuteness!! I like it when Nutmeg was sleeping.
@Mow Mow: he still looks the same.
@Rae: Teddy looks like a little kitten


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

konstargirl said:


> @Rae: Teddy looks like a little kitten


13lb little kitten  He's still my baby kitty though


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This was the Craigslist picture for Cleo, but when I met her, she had been shaved.










This is what she looked like the first day I brought her home:












This was Charlee's Petfinder picture:













and this was Cali's


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Susan, your girls were gorgeous! Completely irresistible!

Scottie was about two weeks old when he was found in the lumber yard where I worked, apparently abandoned by his mother.









This picture was of Juno when she was still at Carolines Kids.









The day I brought Orlando home from Carolines Kids he stomped all over the house like a drill Sargent inspecting the place. This picture is when he finally settled down to rest.









This is the first time my son brought Wiki to visit after he found her, she was so sick and we were trying to find what would work to make her well.









Tweezer was so sick when he first came home. We were so blessed to have him every day of his life.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Marie: Cleo looked beautiful before and after her shave...and I just squealed when I saw the pictures of Cali and Charlee. No wonder you fell in love with all three of them.

Sue: OMG, Scottie was sooo tiny (I thought Abby was small when I first adopted her)...and Wiki is adorable. Juno is giving you eye kisses, while Orlando looks like he's getting ready to bring order to the household! And even though he was sick in that picture, Tweezer was stunning.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

raecarrow said:


> The Boys thank you! Nah, I had been trying to take a picture of him for a half hour and he was like "Put me down and stop flashing that thing in my face" This was actually one of the next pictures we got of him. I swear he is saying "Get that friggin camera out of my face!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check your bed tonight...VERY CAREFULLY.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh I love all the first pics!:love2

Okay, here I go. I've never taken so many kitty pictures as I did with this bunch growing up. It could fill a big album. So the very first would be....


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

So many beautiful felines on this fine forum! 

Rowdy's first pic the day I brought him home...









it's still hard for me to believe he went from this small feisty little kitty to the huge, 16lb, almost 1 year old he is now...

Malley's first pic the day we brought her home...









she is finally starting to grow into those ears . She is about 9 pounds now and so much fun! Plus she is the most loving affectionate cat I have ever met.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

This is the first photo I saw of Athena, on Petfinder:









This is the first photo I took of Apollo:









And since you can't actually see his face in that one, here's the second:


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

He was six or seven months old here.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm enjoying all of these pictures! 

Tigress: Those pictures should come with a cute warning...they're so adorable. I hope, in time, the picture with Lady and Nellie will cause you to smile.

R&M: Rowdy & Malley are adorable in those pictures. I love how Malley is sticking her tongue out and, my goodness, Rowdy has grown a lot in a year!

Saitenyo: They were sooo tiny...and both have such gorgeous eyes and markings.

Hitomi: He's such a handsome fellow and so muscular, even at six months.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

The very first picture I took of Murphy, after we had arrived home from the shelter, he had checked out the whole house, and had calmed down a little.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

This is the first pic I took of Dagny when he first found me at 5 months old. Oh how I love his belly!!  (He is now 1 year old and weighs 15 pounds).


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I love the tiger striping on his belly! What an adorable kitty ... and you're lucky your first picture was such a good one. Adorable.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Digikid said:


> Check your bed tonight...VERY CAREFULLY.


LOL I don't think he would get even with me tonight for a picture taken 3 years ago.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't seem to have the Blue Cross pic of Peggy, but it was awful, so I'm quite glad about that in some ways.

I have some pics of her when she first came home though, will post later.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

I never knew my girls as kittens, but their kitten pics were included on the shelter's page and they were so adorable:
Fergie:









Fern:


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^Aww! They are so cute.

Here's Misa's shelter photo.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I had Midnight for two weeks before she gave birth to Star and Lucky, so I don't have any pictures of Midnight before she had her boys. However, I do have tons of pictures of her and Star and Lucky after their birth. 

WARNING: CUTENESS FOLLOWS!!









Midnight nursing. Star is on the left and Lucky is on the right.









Star on the left and Lucky on the right.









If you really look closely at Star's face, you'll see why I named him Star.









Sweet little Lucky. Do you know he still sleeps with his mouth slightly open? Silly little boy.









Kitten pile!


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Susan said:


> Saitenyo: They were sooo tiny...and both have such gorgeous eyes and markings.


I know! Athena's still a fairly small cat (and probably always will be) but it's amazing how little Apollo once was! he was probably around 8 weeks when we got him, and he could fit in his food bowl. Now he is so big he can barely fit in my lap. XD


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

October: Murphy looks like he settled in very quickly and he seems ready to cuddle in that picture...such pretty green eyes!

Goldenstar: What a cutie. I love "belly pics" too. 15 lbs at a year old...Holy Smokes! If I were to glue Muffs and Abby together, they'd only weigh 15.5 lbs. 

Konstargirl: That's a lovely picture of Misa..what a sweetie.

Diana: Fern and Fergie were adorable kittens...their big eyes just POP out of their face!

My4kitties: Thanks for the cuteness warning...Lucky and Star are adorable, and I see what you mean about Star's face and how he got his name.

Hugh: I don't think I've ever seen pictures of Peggy (other than your siggy)...looking forward to them.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Not counting the picture of one of them as an infant, here is the first picture I ever took of the twins. 











The first picture I took of Magneto. My family teases me, they used to say "a face only a mother could love." Nito can't help it. I adopted him during his awkward teen stage.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

@my4kitties: She only had just star and lucky? They are adorable!

@Rachel: Awwwww!! I love the twin photo's.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Holly, I agree with Susan, Murphy looks *so* relaxed in your arms. Not at all like he just came home with you. It must have been love at first sight!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Omigosh, some of yours cats were so LITTLE! I'm about to have a cuteness overload here! :love2

Here's my first photos of my girls.

Samantha was about a year and a half when we adopted her. This is from the first night she was home. She looks very settled already with that smile on her face!









Rochelle at about a year when we adopted her. This is the first night we had her home...she's in the bathroom/saferoom.









Alice at about 7 months in the bathroom/saferoom. She was so sick. This was shortly after I brought her home.


----------



## wicket (Mar 12, 2011)

Everyone has such neat cats, so fun to see how different they all look! The are all adorable!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

konstargirl said:


> @my4kitties: She only had just star and lucky? They are adorable!


Thank you! Actually Midnight had four kittens, but two were still born. Star was the second kitten born and Lucky was the last kitten born. The first kitten looked perfectly normal, so she/he may have been something internally, or something went terribly wrong as they were born. I, unfortunately, wasn't there when the first kitten was born. I was just two doors down, visiting a neighbor. I often wonder if I had been here when the first kitten was born would I have been able to do anything for him/her like I did for Lucky.  The third kitten had a severe deformity if his/her mouth/tongue. The tongue was sticking out and was swollen to about the size of the kitten's head. There was no mistaking that this one was dead.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about the other two cats.  I wonder if lucky and Star still could recognized Midnight as their mother.

@Time Bandit: Aww!! They still looked the same.


----------



## Ranogon (Dec 30, 2010)

Since I believe my "first picture" of Marley (my newest cat) was posted on this forum, I'll post my duke's first picture.. Duke was my first cat I've ever owned in my life so when I got him home he made himself really comfy instantly and he was like "Yep, this guy is an easy target.. this will be my place in days!"....... (that happened! he still owns me!)

it's a bad pic but it was honestly my first picture of duke!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

@Ranogon: Aww. He kind of looks like Garfield( A stray that my older sister used to see.)


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

konstargirl said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the other two cats.  I wonder if lucky and Star still could recognized Midnight as their mother.


Yes they do. We kept Star and Lucky, as well as Midnight.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Susan said:


> Hitomi: He's such a handsome fellow and so muscular, even at six months.


Thank you!He is muscular due to this idiot








My dad's dog who he randomly play attacks.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

The dog is adorable! It seems like that you aren't a dog person. lol

@my4kitties: That's good. Noa and Lovlie( my fish) forgets that Kara( my other fish) is their mother, but they are all female, but that's a different story.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> The dog is adorable! It seems like that you aren't a dog person. lol


No I love most dogs but Harvey the dog in the picture is.....well idiotic.He knows to sit,stay,lay down,shake,and leave it but chases squirrels and runs into the tree they just went up,barks at mirrors,and tackles me when I wake up.But I do love him....sometimes.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Rachel: The twins are absolutely adorable, and who couldn't love Nito's face?!

Brianna: Samantha really does seem to be smiling in her first picture. Rochelle is looking a little nervous, but that's all changed now that she's come out of her shell. And I remember the state in which you found poor Alice...she's so much happier and healthier these days.

Ranagon: Duke looks like he's giving the place a good once over!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

@Susan: My whole family used to call him ugly when I first got him, and they questioned my sanity at choosing him. Nito was skinny, greasy, bat-eared, boogery, and very anti-social when I first adopted him. But I loved him either way. And look at him nowadays!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

RachandNito said:


> @Susan: My whole family used to call him ugly when I first got him, and they questioned my sanity at choosing him. Nito was skinny, greasy, bat-eared, boogery, and very anti-social when I first adopted him. But I loved him either way. And look at him nowadays!


He's lovely, then and now...although based on your description of his early days, he's come a long way since then. Does Nito have two different colored eyes? I don't mean red and green Christmas tree eyes like in his first picture!  But, usually red-eye flash arises when a cat's eyes are blue, leading me to think he has one blue and one green/gold eye.

PS: I just noticed in your signature that it also looks like he has two different colored eyes, but perhaps it's the way the light was shining.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> But, usually red-eye flash arises when a cat's eyes are blue, leading me to think he has one blue and one green/gold eye.


Yep! :-D Right eye blue, left eye green.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

RachandNito said:


> Yep! :-D Right eye blue, left eye green.


How striking!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

RachandNito said:


> Yep! :-D Right eye blue, left eye green.


Is he deaf? Every white cat I've know that has had different colored eyes has been deaf.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

RachandNito said:


> @Susan: My whole family used to call him ugly when I first got him, and they questioned my sanity at choosing him. Nito was skinny, greasy, bat-eared, boogery, and very anti-social when I first adopted him. But I loved him either way. And look at him nowadays!


 That's funny, Nito's always been one of my favorite forum kitties! Of course, I'm partial to white.... :love2 But he's so nutty, and the videos of him that I've seen have always cracked me up!


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm lovin' all these pics! Such a wide variety of kitties here.

I know I've posted this before, but other than the pictures I took at PetSmart this is probably the first one taken once I got Layla home:


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

http://i53.tinypic.com/zkn1fl.png
That's one of the first pictures I took of Cherry. I probably saw ones on the shelter website that had her in it, but when I checked under her name it wasn't her!

The first picture I saw of Casie when she was little was when me and my brother were still in diapers. She was sitting on the arm of the chair while we stood playing with something on the couch. I'll have to scan it though.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

katlover13 said:


> Holly, I agree with Susan, Murphy looks *so* relaxed in your arms. Not at all like he just came home with you. It must have been love at first sight!


Thanks, that's nice to hear! He was a _very_ happy camper to get out of that cage he was in at the SPCA. When we got home he bounded out of his carrier, checked out the whole house like a little soldier, and then after about half an hour, figured out how to get on top of the kitchen cabinets. What a character.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> Is he deaf? Every white cat I've know that has had different colored eyes has been deaf.


He may possibly be deaf in his right ear- the blue side. But it is hard to really tell. He seems to hear well, even if only from one ear



> That's funny, Nito's always been one of my favorite forum kitties! Of course, I'm partial to white.... :love2 But he's so nutty, and the videos of him that I've seen have always cracked me up!


You can't always trust a book by its cover! Nito is truly special, even if he didn't seem like it at first. Such a personality, I am so blessed to have him.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

We have some pictures of Blaze when he was young, around 6 months old, but none of them are on the computer since that was 15 years ago and we haven't scanned any of them yet.

I have no idea what Blacky's first picture was, I didn't have an iPhone back then so picture taking wasn't a common thing around here, and for at least the first year she wouldn't let us near her so the idea of taking her picture wasn't all that important - it wasn't even practical.

Here's two pictures of her my aunt took at our summer cabin of her but I'm not sure what year they were taken, they're likely two of the first since they're taken from a camera. All the others of her are taken from my iPhone, which I haven't even owned three years yet.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

A+ to Susan for making this thread!! 

Pumpkin's "first" photos (I'm not sure which of the two was the first):

















The shelter said they were 6 weeks & maybe even 5 weeks old. They had just been captured the day before & cried whenever people touched them. Pumpkin (the torbie) and her brother (the orange tabby) were the hellions out of the group. They took turns climbing up the sides of the cage to body-slam each other; their sisters just tried their best to stay out of the way!! LOL 


Simone was 8 weeks old when I adopted him, and a similar situation as Pumpkin. He had also been brought in the day before I got him and he had never been handled before. His first pic is of him cowering in Pumpkin's carrier in my kitchen/the safe room:









The funny thing is that 8 week old Simone was almost as big as 5 month old Pumpkin...of course that meant that Pumpkin thought she had the perfect new wrestling partner!!


----------



## Strange (Mar 13, 2011)

Heres the first pictures i took of my little Kitten Tiny.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

I was given the chance to pick from a litter of Norwegian Forest kittens. From the pictures, I picked out this little guy:










He was only three or four weeks old here. 

I went to meet him, to make sure that he was the kitten for me. And that's whenI met his brother, who followed him everywhere (on the right).


















Of course, I couldn't pick bear to leave the second kitten behind, and ended up with a pair of kits  Of course, I look back at these, and look at the 12 pound, nine month old cats I have now, and wonder what the heck I've done


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Layla0710: I just love that vertical stripe down Layla's face...she's so adorable!

oceanmist: I laughed at Cherry's picture...what an expression she has on her face. And we're all waiting for the picture of Casie with you in diapers! 

Carmel: I know what you mean about digital cameras. I still need to scan all of my pics of my kids when they were little...how I wish digital cameras existed many years ago. Blacky looks very comfy sunning herself at the cabin. She has such a gorgeous coat.

swimkris: And an A+ to everyone for contributing to this thread. I love looking at all the pics! Pumpkin was sooo sweet and tiny, while Simone was a big boy at 8 weeks. He's looking a little wary in that picture with Pumpkin, but I'm glad to see they're now best friends.

Strange: Tiny was indeed tiny...how adorable!

Coyote: I just squeal whenever I see pictures of your two boys!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I would be remiss if I didn't post the first picture of Neko, my grandkitty and the cat in my avatar. My daughter sent me this picture the first time she saw Neko. I squealed when I saw him, and I thought "I want one"! That thought ultimately led to Muffs, and then Abby. Neko is the one in the middle, a bit to the left, with the ginger markings around his ears.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Susan said:


> He's looking a little wary in that picture with Pumpkin, but I'm glad to see they're now best friends.


Probably because this was going on:


















Neko came from a very cute litter!! How old are your cats/Neko now?


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

OK, I've been busy and came to this thread late--and I'm in full cuteness overload mode right now!! What fantastic photos and a great idea to get us to post them!

Below are my Fab Four, in the order I adopted them--if you can believe it, Snowball in early February 2010, Blizzy in late Feb, Hersh in early March, and Little Hersh in late July. There's a story for each that I'll share in the other thread that has been running:

Snowball, I had no pic from the Humane Society, here is what she looked like just after coming home with me, thin and newly spayed, at one year:










And here she is, just a few days later, in the cat tree, where you can see her blue and gold eyes to some extent--she is like (is it Neto?) in that regard:










And here is Blizzy, just after joining me, at seven months:









Here is Hershey, just after being put in his safe room, he was about 1-1/2, just two months after being rescued from near death--he looks much better in person than he does here, but I don't have his Petfinder pics, and it was his story, rather than his pic, that got me excited:









Last, but certainly not least, is Little Hersh, whose Petfinder pic sent me head over heels and on a plane ride from DC to Ft. Lauderdale to get him, at four months of age:









Finally, one last pic of Snowball, a week after I got her, looking much better even then:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

swimkris said:


> Neko came from a very cute litter!! How old are your cats/Neko now?


Thanks! Muffs will be two next week and Abby will be two at the end of June. Neko is also almost two, although we don't know his precise birthday. Neko's Mom was a stray. My daughter's friend found the Mom and her kittens abandoned and took them in. She (the friend) had the Mom spayed, kept the Mom and one of the kittens, and found homes for the other kittens.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Snowball's eyes are just like Nito's... only opposite!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

raecarrow said:


> Is he deaf? Every white cat I've know that has had different colored eyes has been deaf.





RachandNito said:


> He may possibly be deaf in his right ear- the blue side. But it is hard to really tell. He seems to hear well, even if only from one ear.


taken from wikipedia

_Some white cats suffer from congenital deafness caused by degeneration of the inner ear.This condition is associated with blue irises. In white cats with mixed-coloured eyes (odd-eyed cats), it has been found that deafness is more likely to affect the ear on the blue-eyed side. White cats can have blue, gold, green, or copper coloured odd eyes._

_There are several sources for a white cat to have blue eyes. If the underlying coat pattern is one of a pointed cat (also referred to as a Siamese pattern), the blue eyes may come from the genetics of the pointed gene. Cats with this genetic makeup have no greater chance of being deaf than the general population._

_However, if the eye colour of the cat is due to lack of pigmentation of the iris due to lack of development along the neural crest, the cat will have a much greater likelihood of being deaf. If the cat is odd-eyed (one blue eye and one non-blue eye), the ear on the side with the blue eye may have a greater chance of deafness. _


We did alot of research on the subject when we brought Rowdy home, because we were told that al white cats with blue eyes would be deaf. Then we discovered he was a colorpoint.


----------



## Monkey_Girl (Aug 1, 2010)

This is Dexter, just a few hours after coming home from the rescue where he was adopted from.




























Monkey and Callie's baby photo's were before my internet days, so I don't have them on my computer.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I am certainly squealing a lot with this thread!

Monkey_Girl: Dexter is sooo adorable. He looks like an absolute little angel.

NRD: I can't believe how skinny Snowby looks in that first picture. You can see the improvement in her health just a week later in the next picture, along with her gorgeous eyes. The three guys are little charmers, and they too have blossomed in the past year under your care.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

This was Azalia, the evening we adopted her back in Jan of 2010. She was 1 yr old, 9.5 lbs. She now weighs about 11 lbs.:










Here is Egypt, the evening she was adopted back in June of 2010. She weighed in at 6.25 lbs. at 2 yrs old. She now weighs 8 lbs.:










And finally Lacey. This was the picture the breeder sent me in October of 2010. She was about 5.5 lbs. at 7 mos. She's now about 7.5 lbs. at 10 mos.:


----------



## Monkey_Girl (Aug 1, 2010)

I love this thread - so many adorable babies!

Oh, and Dexter an angel? Umm.... okay... lol..... oh, who am I kidding... I can't even pretend this boy is anything close to an angel... he's evil. Seriously. It's also why I love the brat so much.. lol.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

dweamgoil: Azalia is lovely and she looks very relaxed on her first night home. Egypt was tiny. She looks like she's ready to pounce on anything that moves (or doesn't)! And Lacey is stunning...such pretty coloring. You have a beautiful cat family. 

monkey_girl: Ahhh...so Dexter is a devil in disguise!


----------



## Ranogon (Dec 30, 2010)

This thread is full of cuteness! Awesome photos and cute cats everyone .


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks, Susan. I just LOVE this thread. All the kitties are adorable


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

First piccies of Gloworm I had:










And first piccie of Mushroom










Glowomr looks the same still but bigger but Mush has changed so much, right little chunk!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Gloworm and Mushroom are adorable! I don't think I've seen a picture of Mushroom before. They both must be getting big now.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

This is the first picture I have of Jitzu. She was about a year and a half old...I might be able to dig up an older one at home I'll have to check.









This is the first picture I have of Torri...she was the sweetest little thing!








Followed shortly by this one, she was convincing my BF that we should keep her 









This was the very first picture of Doran, the day I found him in one of the outside boxes I had for my ferals. He was abandoned the next day, at about 10 days old.








And a little older, being mischevious:









Muffin's first picture was outside with him and his mum, Cinnamon.








And then inside, snuggling after his first bath. About 4 weeks old.









Guh, looking at the sweet baby pictures here and in my albums makes me want to snuggle another baby kitten!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^Awww!! They were adorable Kittens!!! ♥


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

this is one of the first pics I took of yeti when we got him home, "i'm going to cause sooo much trouble, but being this cute you can't stop me" I think my folks have some younger kitten pics of him..


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

librarychick: Your cats are adorable (although, because I'm so used to my Muffin, I still have trouble thinking of any Muffin as a "he" ). I especially love the picture of Torri...and it looks like she did a good job of convincing your BF to keep her.

tghsmith: I laughed when I clicked on your picture...what a little character yeti is!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

These are my first pics of Baby Oreo and Little Pumpkin

My boyfriend found her in the streets and snapped a pic of her and sent it to my cell phone. He said she had almost gotten hit by a car and she followed him home. 








He couldn't bring her up to his apt. because he had a dog but she wouldn't leave and he knew I loved cats. 








Half hour later, she was all mine!









Little Pumpkin's first pic sent to from the lady I adopted her from








This is when I first brought her home, she was so skinny and shy.
















Love my kitties!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Oreo and Little Pumpkin are cuties. You must done some running around after your BF sent you Oreo's picture, trying to prepare for a new arrival...and Little Pumpkin looked like a little angel when she first arrived.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Susan said:


> Oreo and Little Pumpkin are cuties. You must done some running around after your BF sent you Oreo's picture, trying to prepare for a new arrival...and Little Pumpkin looked like a little angel when she first arrived.


Heck yeah, I didn't believe my BF would drive all the way back to my place with a cat since he lives a half hour away and he had just left my place. He never looked much at cats outside so I was soooo surprised when he actually picked one up from the streets and brought her to me. I was in complete shock and very unprepared. But I made the most of it and it turns out Oreo is my little dog, comes to me when I call her and she never runs away from me when I approach her. She still hates being picked up but loves when I pet her on the counter. She knows I can't bend down too well so she jumps up to be my height. So sweet. 

As for Little Pumpkin, she may have looked like an angel but for the first few days all she did was hiss, hiss, and hiss. My BF actually poked his head into the carrier and said, "I don't like you" to her. I think till this day she remembers that and she sure doesn't act like she likes him now! She no longer hisses but she definitely is not as friendly as Oreo or my previous kitties. Oh well can't win them all.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

kittywitty said:


> Heck yeah, I didn't believe my BF would drive all the way back to my place with a cat since he lives a half hour away and he had just left my place. He never looked much at cats outside so I was soooo surprised when he actually picked one up from the streets and brought her to me. I was in complete shock and very unprepared. But I made the most of it and it turns out Oreo is my little dog, comes to me when I call her and she never runs away from me when I approach her. She still hates being picked up but loves when I pet her on the counter. She knows I can't bend down too well so she jumps up to be my height. So sweet.
> 
> As for Little Pumpkin, she may have looked like an angel but for the first few days all she did was hiss, hiss, and hiss. My BF actually poked his head into the carrier and said, "I don't like you" to her. I think till this day she remembers that and she sure doesn't act like she likes him now! She no longer hisses but she definitely is not as friendly as Oreo or my previous kitties. Oh well can't win them all.


Well, lucky for you and Oreo that your BF decided to stop. Little Pumpkin reminds me of Abby. When I first adopted her, all she did was hiss at me and everyone else. My son came to visit and to see her, and she hissed at him. At 10 weeks, Abby weighed less than a pound and could fit in the palm of my hand...meanwhile, my son is a body-builder and weighs about 200 lbs. I laughed at how she stood up to him...she was (and still is) a spunky little thing!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

*Nebula*

I found 'em!
These are the first couple of pictures of Nebula. She had already been at my house for a couple weeks, and I finally let her out of the cage (seen in one picture), when she and Paizly weren't so hissy/growly to each other anymore.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah! You managed to find the pictures. Nebula looks like she's having fun investigating her new surroundings.


----------



## Bella1623 (Apr 1, 2011)

Mine were tiny when i first got them! i couldn't even resist when my friends mom asked me if i wanted a few out of the litter. here are a few of their first pictures


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

OMG...they're soooo adorable! That was my kitten fix for the day.


----------



## Bella1623 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you!!! I know I couldnt say no to those faces when they came running up to me! I wasn't even supposed to be outta bed due to me having surgery the day before..my mom was pretty shocked when I came home with 2 kittens too! Haha. Hard to believe that was 2 years ago!! they are now all grown up


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Susan said:


> OMG...they're soooo adorable! That was my kitten fix for the day.


Awww mine too (kitten fix)!!! I love your kittens, they look like best felines furrever since you first got them.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maggie & Kobi's first pics were taken with film (they're old buggers!) and I don't think I ever scanned them. Here's the first pic I ever saw of Holly that the breeder sent me. She wasn't even a week old.












From the first pics I took when I met her at 6 weeks:













and one of first pics when she came home (12 weeks):


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I have a picture of Paizly (taken with film!) when she was a couple months old... but it's up in my old bedroom (now attic/storage room) somewhere. Maybe if I have time tomorrow, I'll go look for it!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

This was taken on day two of Duchess's adoption of me! Note her lil shaved belly from her spay. She was about 6 months old.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Susan said:


> I would be remiss if I didn't post the first picture of Neko, my grandkitty and the cat in my avatar. My daughter sent me this picture the first time she saw Neko. I squealed when I saw him, and I thought "I want one"! That thought ultimately led to Muffs, and then Abby. Neko is the one in the middle, a bit to the left, with the ginger markings around his ears.


We really can't let this one go by without saying -- WOW.


----------



## Oshan (Aug 17, 2010)

This was taken on the 3rd day after we brought him home from the shelter. He was still nameless in this picture.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Oshan has such beautiful coloring...he looks a little timid in that picture, but no doubt he feels right at home these days.

Sparky: LOL...that caption matches the picture perfectly. Duchess is a sweetheart and she looks like she was recovering nicely.

Doodlebug: Your pictures of Holly made me gasp...she's absolutely stunning!

October: Thanks!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

@Susan: AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!! He was so cute! Now he's still cute but with more handsome in his face.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> @Susan: AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!! He was so cute! Now he's still cute but with more handsome in his face.


Thanks! Neko is a sweetie...he's such a good-natured little guy.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Aww they are all soo cute.. I will try to find the first one of my babies... but that was WAY.. predigital. I think I actually was still using a polaroid at the time. 
*
*


----------

